# Wolf Spider?



## sygdom (Mar 6, 2009)

Found this guy at my work.


----------



## jsloan (Mar 6, 2009)

No doubt about it.  That's a wolf spider all right (Lycosidae).


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 7, 2009)

yep. from the hogna genus. female. lost right leg, 3rd from the back recently.


----------



## Kloster (Mar 7, 2009)

Dont these guys have a very nasty bite?


----------



## Widowman10 (Mar 7, 2009)

no, their venom is not bad. i would not really want to get bit though, as these guys are pretty powerful and have fairly large fangs.


----------

